# need some help goggles



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Go to a shop?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You don't want black lenses. You might think you look cool now, but when it's overcast or past sunset you'll be running into trees. Or be prepared to buy another lens and change them often.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

not if its sunny lol


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

A couple of coats of spray paint and you'll have black lenses and you can't see through them. 

Seriously, any of the major brands have a dark lens available. Go to a shop and check out a few.


----------



## dirts mcgirts (May 5, 2012)

SMITH OPTICS
i cannot endorse them enough


smithoptics.co.nz has the new line of i/o, and theres some blackouts in em this year


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

For ease of changing lenses, you can't beat the Oakley Airbrakes.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> not if its sunny lol


I would have to be very sunny - the really dark lenses are generally too dark for almost all conditions, including most bluebird days.

But hey, lots of people put looks over functionality... Just count the number of the Fire Iridiums on your mountain - they look cool but are too dark for the vast majority of conditions.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I ride sunny days with one of the lightest tint lenses out there fine... You really don't want to use a black lens.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i have oakley air brakes with a black lens, they are fine for me even when it is not a full on bright blue bird day, get what you want and don't worry about people telling you that its not right, go with what you want.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I personally like Von Zipper. Plenty of brands to choose from. Dragon, Anon....


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you want lens that are not see through from the outside right? Just get lens that are mirrored. the visibility is still good. i use my dragon dx mirrored lens in all conditions and the visibility is totally fine even on days with overcast.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

are mirrored lens called iridium? i dont know much about flippin lenses.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Iridium is just a fancy tint name, typically pretty dark.


----------

